# Japanese Koi Locations



## deocare (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Im just wondering if you guys know anywhere in lower mainland area where they sell japanese kois. Alot of places I use to go to either closed down or doesn't really have anymore decent kois. Im starting up a new pond and need some stock but nice kois seem be be rather rare these days. Suggestions welcomed, i've been to king eds, Rogers in langley and bunch of other places just doesnt seem that there are many stock available. Any help is appreciated Thanks!


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Ive noticed some Koi for sale at Triple Tree Nurseries in Maple Ridge. Sadly I don't know much about Koi so I can't tell you the quality of the fish. Though they do have quite the pond stocked with some fairly hefty sized Koi at about 2 feet long or more (probably not for sale) that are absolutely gorgeous. They even have one of those quarter candy dispensers full of pellets to feed the fish. Quite entertaining.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Underwater Collection. one of our sponsors. They have some amazing looking koi.


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

I also know that Kurtis at his Bosleys store recently got a few in. I can't tell you if they're still there or not though.


----------



## deocare (Mar 17, 2011)

thank you i will give underwater collection a call


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Hawaiian botanicals on Westminster hwy Richmond, nice couple very informative and beautiful healthy fishes nice price. That my .02


----------



## deocare (Mar 17, 2011)

yes ive been there before but im looking more towards show kois


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Ahhh I see then definitely don't go to the pond/koi guy I'd hit up a normal pet shop.


----------



## Goldfish (Apr 23, 2013)

Petland PoCo has AA grade, A grade and regular Koi available. I bought some to grow out in my tank and they're beautiful


----------



## deocare (Mar 17, 2011)

roger i will check it out thanks!


Goldfish said:


> Petland PoCo has AA grade, A grade and regular Koi available. I bought some to grow out in my tank and they're beautiful


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

Vancitycam said:


> Ahhh I see then definitely don't go to the pond/koi guy I'd hit up a normal pet shop.


omg i would never go to the normal petshop lol IMO koi dealers have way better stock
or try importing them your self from japan breeders or go to underwater collection they have some nice koi! i have a few from there
i also know many other places that get koi from direct japan breeders and theres another guy who has amazing koi pm me if you want there number


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

My mom was saying Art and Knapps in surrey has a koi pond.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

jling said:


> omg i would never go to the normal petshop lol IMO koi dealers have way better stock
> or try importing them your self from japan breeders or go to underwater collection they have some nice koi! i have a few from there
> i also know many other places that get koi from direct japan breeders and theres another guy who has amazing koi pm me if you want there number


Sorry I guess it's hard to tell with text but I'm a very sarcastic person sometimes and I defintly agree with you on not going to the pet shop for koi. My apologies, good luck in your search for quality koi.


----------

